# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  أهم 10 لحظات كروية لا تنسى في كأس العالم

## العالي عالي

*منذ  انطلاقتها في عام 1930، تركت بطولة كأس العالم في  أذهان الملايين أحداثاً ولحظات لا تنسى، بعضها كان مغلفاً بالإثارة  والتشويق، وبعضها الآخر أثار الجدل لسنوات عدة.*  *وفيما  يلي، نستعرض أهم عشر لحظات لا تنسى في تاريخ  بطولة كأس العالم:* *
* *بوبي  مور - 1970* *بينما  كان الفريق الإنجليزي يستعد لخوض مباريات كأس  العالم 1970، أطلق كابتن الفريق بوبي مور مفاجأة مدوية بعد إلقاء القبض  عليه بتهمة سرقة إسورة من الفندق الذي يقيم فيه في بوغوتا، بكولومبيا.* *ورغم  الضجة التي أثارها الموضوع، سمح لمور بالسفر مع  الفريق عائداً إلى بلاده، إلا أنه وضع قيد الإقامة الجبرية لدى مروره  بالأراضي الكولومبية في الطريق للمكسيك لمدة أربعة أيام.* *وفي  النهاية، لم تكن الأدلة كافية لاتهام مور، فتم  إطلاق سراحه، ولكن الأزمة التي أثارها، وصلت إلى العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين  البلدين.* 
  *
* *البرازيل  والسويد - 1978* *عرف  الحكم كليف توماس في تلك الفترة بصرامته والتزامه  بالقواعد كما وردت في لائحة الفيفا. وخلال تلك المباراة، كانت النتيجة حتى  الدقائق الأخيرة هي التعادل 1-1، وفي اللحظة الأخيرة سجل المنتخب البرازيلي  هدفه الثاني، إلا أن تلك اللحظة أيضاً شهدت إطلاق الحكم صفارته معلناً  نهاية المباراة، مما أثار الغضب لدى المنتخب البرازيلي.* *
* *هارالد  شوماخر - 1982* *خلال  المباراة التي جمعت بين منتخبي فرنسا وألمانيا في  نصف النهائيات، تمكن اللاعب الفرنسي باتستون من الوصول إلى المرمى لتسجيل  هدف لمنتخبه، إلا أن الحارس الألماني شوماخر انقض عليه بطريقة مرعبة، لينتج  عن ذلك كسر في الفقرات وفقدان اللاعب لاثنين من أسنانه.* *الغريب  في الأمر أن شوماخر لم يتعرض للعقاب، كما أن  الحكم لم يحسب للمنتخب الفرنسي أي ضربة حرة. وبعد كل ذلك، تمكن المنتخب  الألماني من الفوز بالمباراة بضربات الترجيح، وبلوغ نهائي البطولة.* *
* *إنجلترا  وألمانيا الغربية - 1966* *في  المباراة النهائية التي جمعت بين منتخبي انجلترا  وألمانيا الغربية على ملعب ويمبلي الإنجليزي، انتهى الوقت الأصلي للمباراة  بالتعادل 2-2.* *وبعد  11 دقيقة من الشوط الإضافي، تمكن اللاعب الإنجليزي  جيف هيرست من تسديد كرة اصطدمت بعارضة المرمى، وهبطت إلى الأرض خلف خط  المرمى بسنتيمترات قليلة.* *ولم  يكن الحكم واثقاً من الهدف، فترك الأمر لمساعد  الحكم الأذربيجاني توفيق باكراموف، الذي أعلن تسجيل الهدف، وفوز الإنجليز  بالبطولة.* *وبذلك،  أصبح جيف هيرست اللاعب الأول الذي يسجل هدفاً في  الوقت الإضافي بهذه الطريقة.* *
* *تشيلي  وإيطاليا - 1962* *تعتبر  هذه المباراة من أكثر المباريات عنفاً في تاريخ  كأس العالم، إذ أطلق عليها اسم "معركة سانتياغو".* *فبعد  عامين من الزلزال العنيف الذي ضرب البلاد، نجحت  تشيلي في استضافة كأس العالم، إلا أن صحفيين إيطاليين قررا كتابة مقال يصور  فشل البلاد في تنظيم البطولة، مما أثار غضب التشيليين.* *وخلال  المباراة، لم يتمكن الحكم كين أستون من السيطرة  على مجريات المباراة، إذ كان على الشرطة التدخل ثلاث مرات لوقف العنف  الدائر بين الجمهور واللاعبين.* *إلا  أن تشيلي تمكنت في النهائية من الفوز، بعد طرد  اثنين من لاعبي المنتخب الإيطالي، وبنتيجة 2-0.* *
* *فرنسا  والكويت - 1982* *خلال  مباراة الدور الأول، كان المنتخب الفرنسي متقدماً  على نظيره الكويتي بنتيجة 3-1، ولاحقاً قام آلان غيريسي بتسجيل هدفه  الرابع.* *إلا  أنه وقبل تسجيل الهدف بثوان، توقف الكويتيون عن  اللعب بحجة سماعهم صفارة تعلن عن انتهاء المباراة، وهو ما أثار غضب رئيس  الاتحاد الكويتي لكرة القدم، أحمد الفهد، الذي ظن أن اللاعبين خرجوا من  الملعب احتجاجاً على الهدف.* *ورغم  صحة هذا الهدف، لم يحتسبه الحكم الروسي، ليسجل  المدافع الفرنسي ماكسيم بوسيس لاحقاً هدفه الدولي الأول، وتفوز فرنسا  بالمباراة.* *
* *زين  الدين زيدان - 2006* *خلال  المباراة النهائية لمونديال 2006، والتي جمعت بين  منتخبي إيطاليا وفرنسا، انتهى الوقت الأصلي للمباراة بالتعادل، ليتم  تمديدها لشوط إضافي.* *وخلال  الشوط الإضافي، قام اللاعب الإيطالي ماركو  ماتيرازي بحركة استفز بها مهاجم فرنسا زين الدين زيدان، مما دفع الأخير إلى  توجيه ضربة برأسه نحو صدر اللاعب الإيطالي، أوقعته أرضاً.* *الحادثة  أدت إلى طرد زيدان من الملعب، وفوز إيطاليا  لاحقاً بالمباراة والبطولة.* *وقال  زيدان لاحقا إن ماتيرازي أهان أحد أفراد عائلته،  وهو ما دفعه إلى ضربه.* *
* *ألمانيا  الغربية والنمسا - 1982* *في  إحدى مجموعات تلك البطولة، كان على ألمانيا الغربية  الفوز على النمسا للتأهل للدور الثاني، أما النمسا، وبعد فوزها بجميع  مبارياتها السابقة في المجموعة، فإن خسارتها أو تعادلها سيؤهلها على أية  حال للدور الثاني.* *وبالنسبة  للمنتخب الجزائري، الذي كان قد لاعب جميع  مبارياته، فإن الأمر يتوقف على فوز النمسا على ألمانيا الغربية، ليتمكن من  التأهل للدور الثاني.* *غير  أن ما حصل هو فوز ألمانيا الغربية على النمسا،  بنتيجة بدا وكأن الفريقين اتفقا عليها لإقصاء المنتخب الجزائري خارج  البطولة.* *ومن  هنا، قامت الفيفا بتغيير قوانين اللعبة، ليتم إجراء  المباراتين الأخيرتين من كل مجموعة، في الوقت ذاته.* *
* *أندريه  إسكوبار - 1994* *بعد  فوز المنتخب الأمريكي على نظيره الكولومبي في  مونديال 1994 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عاد لاعبو كولومبيا أدراجهم  بعد فشلهم في التأهل للدور الثاني.* *بعد  هذه المباراة بعشرة أيام، تم إطلاق 12 رصاصة على  مهاجم المنتخب الكولومبي، مما أدى إلى مقتله قبالة أحد النوادي الليلية.* *وبعد  التحقيق، تبين أن أحدهم كان يراهن على فوز  كولومبيا بالمباراة بمبلغ ضخم، وأدت خسارة الفريق إلى خسارة الرجل نقوده،  وإيداعه في السجن لأحد عشر عاما.* *
* *دييغو  مارادونا - 1986* *خلال  تلك الفترة، ساد التوتر الدبلوماسي بين بريطانيا  والأرجنتين بسبب جزر فوكلاند.* *وفي  تلك المباراة، وتحديداً الدقيقة 51، قام الأرجنتيني  دييغو مارادونا بتسديد كرة طارت في الهواء ومن ثم دخلت المرمى. وحينها قال  لاعبو المنتخب الانجليزي إن مارادونا ضرب الكرة بيده، غير أن الحكم  احتسبها كرة صحيحة.* *ولاحقاً،  قال مارادونا إن هذا الهدف ما هو إلا "يد  مساعدة من الله"، انتقاماً مما يجري بين الأرجنتين وبريطانيا في ذلك الوقت.*

----------


## anoucha

*دييغو  مارادونا - 1986**خلال  تلك الفترة، ساد التوتر الدبلوماسي بين بريطانيا  والأرجنتين بسبب جزر فوكلاند.**وفي تلك المباراة، وتحديداً الدقيقة 51، قام الأرجنتيني دييغو مارادونا بتسديد كرة طارت في الهواء ومن ثم دخلت المرمى. وحينها قال لاعبو المنتخب الانجليزي إن مارادونا ضرب الكرة بيده، غير أن الحكم احتسبها كرة صحيحة.**ولاحقاً،  قال مارادونا إن هذا الهدف ما هو إلا "يد  مساعدة من الله"، انتقاماً مما يجري بين الأرجنتين وبريطانيا في ذلك الوقت.*  







و بعدين قال انو سجل عدة اهداف بيدو على حسب شريط شفتو عنو

----------


## العالي عالي

> *دييغو  مارادونا - 1986*
> *خلال  تلك الفترة، ساد التوتر الدبلوماسي بين بريطانيا  والأرجنتين بسبب جزر فوكلاند.*
> *وفي تلك المباراة، وتحديداً الدقيقة 51، قام الأرجنتيني دييغو مارادونا بتسديد كرة طارت في الهواء ومن ثم دخلت المرمى. وحينها قال لاعبو المنتخب الانجليزي إن مارادونا ضرب الكرة بيده، غير أن الحكم احتسبها كرة صحيحة.*
> *ولاحقاً،  قال مارادونا إن هذا الهدف ما هو إلا "يد  مساعدة من الله"، انتقاماً مما يجري بين الأرجنتين وبريطانيا في ذلك الوقت.*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


الله اعلم لا احد يعلم غير ماردونا

----------

